

Inside the presidental residence of Viktor Yanukovych, the president of Ukraine. - deletes
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fzyalt.livejournal.com%2F1007568.html

======
anigbrowl
Wow. I assumed he was corrupt like most autocrats, but the scale is
impressive. Some of it is chilling:
[http://varlamov.me/2014/mechzigorie/image-22-02-14-01-50.jpg](http://varlamov.me/2014/mechzigorie/image-22-02-14-01-50.jpg)

~~~
tzs
Umbrellas? Dildos? What am I looking at?

~~~
eponeponepon
I'm pretty sure they're truncheons/cudgels/nightsticks.

... _pretty_ sure...

------
Stratoscope
The aerial view reminds me a bit of Larry Ellison's place:

[http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/zyalt/10761149/383367/383367_...](http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/zyalt/10761149/383367/383367_original.jpg)

[http://geary.smugmug.com/Flying/Airship-
Ride/i-Tdmr4wn/A](http://geary.smugmug.com/Flying/Airship-Ride/i-Tdmr4wn/A)

------
idleworx
Reminds you of Ceausescu's downfall in 1998 ...

------
thearn4
It's gaudier than I could have ever imagined.

------
pigDisgusting
I mean thank god we destroyed communism in Soviet Russia. Those rotten pieces
of shit wanted to redistribute wealth to the people.

Fuck _THAT_ shit.

Everyone knows is just corruption in disguise. Is always better to keep your
corruption unpretentious and beligerent.

